# The Manitou Stance...Blunt



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, not everyone is a fan of the Manitou Stance lineup (esp. the Kingpin)...

But I checked out the OTHER stance in the MTBR reviews and saw the Blunt is better overall.

What do you guys think? Or should I just get a Z1, Pike,Totem or a 66?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Totem/66 vs. Manish*t Stance


this is like asking: should i have sex with a fat woman on crack or Angelina Jolie


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Come on, the Stance aren't ALL bad...


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

im on my third one under warranty on my Komodo in about a year (and they haven't seen much abuse i live in missouri). i would never buy one, however manitou does stand behind their products but i dont like having to wait for it in the mail all the time.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Hmm, one of these forks is not like the other...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah i'm confused.

we can take the Manitou out of th pictures right away... 
so we're comparing a totem to a pike and a z1 to a 66? 
or the z1 to the totem and the 66 to the pike..
or the pike to the z1 and the totem to the 66? 

its tough to say since we don't know what kind of riding you are interested in doing on these forks.. plus what bike are these forks going on/?

to answer your ? w/o any additional info.. i'll say
AM riding pike, AM+FR z1, FR - totem or 66.. 
Hardtail - pike
short travel fr rig - z1
long travel fr rig - totem or 66

all of these forks are nice, especially when comparing them to a stance of any kind..

i own a pike, totem and i had a 66 .. and i can vouche for all of them.. they are all quality forks and you'll be happy w/ any .. as long as you match it up w/ the correct riding style slash setup.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> yeah i'm confused.
> 
> we can take the Manitou out of th pictures right away...
> so we're comparing a totem to a pike and a z1 to a 66?
> ...


sorry man, I'm not specific enough. I plan to put it on a hardtail, and get it up and running by April next year. The Z1, Pike, Totem, 66 (and I forgot the Sherman and Travis) I'm talking about used. The Blunt? new. And I meant there "should I get anything on that list instead of that Stance".


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

suicidebomber said:


> sorry man, I'm not specific enough. I plan to put it on a hardtail, and get it up and running by April next year. The Z1, Pike, Totem, 66 (and I forgot the Sherman and Travis) I'm talking about used. The Blunt? new. And I meant there "should I get anything on that list instead of that Stance".


oh cool, what kind of HT, a street/DJ/4x or more of a hucktail?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

a KHS DJ series bike (DJ-30), which will be replaced with several parts (the fork and the brakes and tires most likely) to make it more DH friendly.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> sorry man, I'm not specific enough. I plan to put it on a hardtail, and get it up and running by April next year. The Z1, Pike, Totem, 66 (and I forgot the Sherman and Travis) I'm talking about used. The Blunt? new. And I meant there "should I get anything on that list instead of that Stance".


Z-1


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

If i were you, choose a 2007 66 SL1 ATA, 140mm to 180mm is great, i run this setup on my Azonic Fiend, i drop it for when i race at the bmx track then turn it up for hucking and lighter downhilling. An adjustable Marzocchi all mountain fork would do nicely as well..Marzocchi quality, durability and CS is superb IMO. I've tried almost all manitou, fox, marzocchi, rock shox pikes. You could also consider Fox 36 Talas, they're light, strong, adjustable travel if you're willing to blow a huge load for one.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

ScBullitFr3rider said:


> If i were you, choose a 2007 66 SL1 ATA, 140mm to 180mm is great, i run this setup on my Azonic Fiend, i drop it for when i race at the bmx track then turn it up for hucking and lighter downhilling. An adjustable Marzocchi all mountain fork would do nicely as well..Marzocchi quality, durability and CS is superb IMO. I've tried almost all manitou, fox, marzocchi, rock shox pikes. You could also consider Fox 36 Talas, they're light, strong, adjustable travel if you're willing to blow a huge load for one.


blowing a HUGE load of money for a fork is not something I am prepared to do... not yet.


----------

